# big yabby!!



## Daniel_Penrith (Oct 28, 2011)

Caught this big girl today!! Spewing she was loaded with eggs, this is the biggest yabby ive even seen it would have looked good in a fish tank at my place , there was another one the same size but didnt get it.
Also seen but dont have pics heaps of skinks and an eastern beardie.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a Spiny Cray, not a Yabbie


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Oct 28, 2011)

ahh ok thanks!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 28, 2011)

yep what jason said
awesome things !!!, i really gotta get some soon


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 28, 2011)

Damnit....my desire for water based inverts has just been re-lit.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 28, 2011)

Check this one out. You would nee a big tank ...... 1.8kg female.


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 28, 2011)

Noice. Is that one of the giant tassie ones?


----------



## Smithers (Oct 28, 2011)

Yabbies are kool, I have breed them in a 5 foot fishtank awesome to watch them carry the eggs fanning them back and forth in her tail feathers. Shedding is another kool process to watch, I used to gently take the sheds out and dry them and stickem on the bookcase when young. As Casey says thanks for the flashback


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 28, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Noice. Is that one of the giant tassie ones?



Yes. They are BIG.


----------



## Russ2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I used to eat these as a kid many many years ago. Biggest I've seen them is a little over 5kg, still have a scar on my arm where one got me through a spud bag.
Good to see there protected now we know a little more about them.

He waterrat, send me a PM as to the location as open stream that big aren't that common in there habitat?




Waterrat said:


> Check this one out. You would nee a big tank ...... 1.8kg female.


----------



## thebluesnake (Oct 28, 2011)

nice catch daniel was just wondering where do you catch it?


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Oct 28, 2011)

blue mountains..... dont wanna post the suburb as it will get ripped apart


----------



## thebluesnake (Oct 29, 2011)

nice lol i wouldent share aswell

i was at somesrby falls today (central coast) and we found a huge blue claw yabbie and it was the same size as yours. We also found a turtle that had fallen off a water fall and cracked its shell


----------



## viciousred (Oct 29, 2011)

I've caught one slightly smaller than that one, more black and red, in the blue mountains too put it back after a few photos. heaps of them up there on my mums property  I think i have photos around somewhere....

found it!


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 29, 2011)

NICE!
I get yabbies in my pond


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 29, 2011)

Pop em up!

I used to do 4 day walks through slatey spring fed creeks in the north Flinders Ranges with yabbies (I took bread and avocado (bush butter) as my staple diet. They were blue claws but slate is not good protection when I need a sandwich lol.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG Watterat how can you stand in water with them? They are scarey with their big nippers. My husband bought some big yabbies for my shop once, but I was too scared to put my hand in the tank. I gave the customers discounts for catching their own.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not me standing in the water. I was on the bank taking photos. :lol:


----------



## viciousred (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol mysnakesau, I had a drunk man come into my work and demand he catch his yabbies on his own with his bare hands.... you can imagine what happend next, gotta love mount druit!


----------

